# ssh und internet



## dave_ (16. August 2002)

ich würde gerne über ssh auf meinen linux rechner kommen, im lan klappt das wunderbar, im internet nicht.

ich habe einen router, und habe die ip 22 auf den linux rechner 'geforwarded', über das internet komm ich trotzdem nicht auf den linux rechner.

was kann ich da tun?

der ssh client ist ein windows rechner, mit putty.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. August 2002)

Du hast die IP 22 zur Linux-Büchse geroutet? ???

Nun ja, auf jeden Fall mußt du den TCP-Port 22 (da versteckt sich nämlich SSH) forwarden.
Oder etwas umfangreicher:
Anfragen an TCP-Port 22 des Routers werden weitergeschickt an die Linux-Büchse.


----------



## dave_ (18. August 2002)

ja so stelle ich mir das vor.

ich habe den zycel prestige 310, im menuepunkt 15 - SUA  Server Setup kann ich, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe die ips forwareden.

ich habe den eintrag
  2.  22          192.168.1.33

gemacht, unten steht auch:

HTTP:80  FTP:21  Telnet:23  SMTP:25  POP3:110  PPTP:1723


soll wohl eine hilfe sein, 192.168.1.33 ist mein linux rechner.


----------

